# New machine knitter



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello from kathy. I live in NE Wyoming, the MS Gulf Coast and Apache jct., AZ. I have a machine knitting question. I inherited a: Kantan Bulky Silver SK-120. I am learning quite a lot, but I have no idea what brand it is or what forum I should be searching. It seems that "Bond" information works for the machine I have. I welcome any input since I don't even know what I don't know!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Never heard the name 'Kantan'....Is it a metal bed or a plastic bed?....There is a Silver Reed SK120 Bulky..metal bed...8mm gauge machine.....Take a look at the following free downloadable manual and let me know if this is your machine.. 
http://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/2/73555851/666286792/1


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

It is a metal bed and knits very well (I think as I have nothing to compare it to). I'll look at the link. I have been using regular 4 ply Red Heart Yarn.

I do have the manual, but I know so little that I don't know what kind of a machine it is so that I can look at any patterns or forums for that kind of machine. I have attempted to attach a picture. Any help you can give me is much appreciated.
Thanks so much.


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, that is the machine manual I have, so you found the right one. Thanks!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

kathydummer said:


> Yes, that is the machine manual I have, so you found the right one. Thanks!


I didn't realize that you had the manual....
The same machines were marketed with different names... Silver Reed....Knitmaster...Singer...Studio are all the same... so you can look for stitch patterns..punch cards..etc. for your SK120 under any of those names...


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks so much. It does not have punch card capability, but I have made tot size afghans, baby caps, shawls, etc. But I think I'm ready to try something more. I know how to do the tuck stitch, but nothing else. I can also re-hang stitches. I hand knit Christmas stockings and then put it on the machine to finish down to the toe. Haven't figured out the toe on the machine yet. Thanks for your help, I so appreciate the information.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

My bulky machine(BrotherKH230) doesn't have a punchcard capability either......
Here is a video(actually 2 videos...Part1&2) by Diana Sullivan for a lined slipper....Although it is done on a Brother bulky.....you do have 'Hold Levers' on your machine and she shows you how to do 'short rowing' for the heels and toes..




There was a ribber made for your machine...SR120....A used one might be difficult to find.....Silver Reed is still in business but I'm not sure if they are still making the 120 ribber...


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome! I looked at her video, but need to see the instructions in writing as I couldn't get all the information the first time through. Thanks so much for helping me! I'll look for a ribber. I also inherited a Knitking metal machine with a ribber. It was made in Germany and I do have the manual, but haven't even tackled that one. I think I'll try to look for a ribber for the Silver King since I have kind of figured it out. THANKS again!!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

kathydummer said:


> Awesome! I looked at her video, but need to see the instructions in writing as I couldn't get all the information the first time through. Thanks so much for helping me! I'll look for a ribber. I also inherited a Knitking metal machine with a ribber. It was made in Germany and I do have the manual, but haven't even tackled that one. I think I'll try to look for a ribber for the Silver King since I have kind of figured it out. THANKS again!!


Nobody gets the info the first time through...or the 2nd..or the 3rd.....Just watch a step...then pause the video....and go knit that step......Then repeat......It helps if your computer is in the same room as your knitting machine!

Knitking and Brother machines are the same...just different brand names......What Model # is your Knitking?


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

I have no idea, that is all that was written on the carriage and we are gone for a few days and will return home on Monday. I'll check then and get back to you. Thank you so much for all of your help. I did buy Diana Sullivan's DVD for beginning knitters and I'm glad it was a DVD as I watched the baby cap one so many times a VHS tape would have been worn out! THANKS!!! Kathy


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Kathy, there is a Yahoo group for the SK120 here:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Bulky8_SK120knittingmachines/info?referrer=apexknitting
It's not very active but you may find some useful info there.
Marg
NS Canada


----------



## BetsyBoop (Jan 9, 2014)

They no longer make sponge bars for that, as far as I know. I used to have one and had to give it up for that reason but you may be able to improvise one.


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Marg! I have to figure out how to join as I don't have a Yahoo account. I'm excited to read any information! Kathy


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Check with eBay - I recently saw a ribber for your machine listed.
Anyway, hi, all, I'm new on the KM forum. 30 years ago I had a Toyota 901 and a Knitking 260 and spent all my free time making things for my three girls. Then life happened and I had to leave it all and stick with easily portable handknitting. Then I retired and knit so much my hands went on strike. So this week I picked up a Toyota 901 from ebay, and my New Year's present to myself is going to be a 260. I know I'll never recreate what I had decades ago simply because so many of the books/magazines are out of print and the Knittery isn't any more - but it's a whole new ball game with the internet! So glad to be part of the group.


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you for your welcome! I have hand knit for 40 years and recently inherited my knitting machine. I am slowly learning, but it certainly is addictive! I just wished I had more time in the day. I'm a retired teacher and we live in NE Wyoming, the Gulf Coast of Mississippi and in East Phoenix, AZ, depending upon the time of the year. My 3 grandbabies live in MS, so that is why were are here part of the winter.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

'm a long time machine knitter who just happens to live in East Mesa, which is just a hop, skip and a jump from Apache Junction. I have 6 machines. Might be able to help....send me a PM if I can be any help.

***Bella


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

Silver Kantan Bulky SK-120 Knitting Machine
www.shopgoodwill.com  Listings  Crafts & Hobbies
May 1, 2014 - Item Description Silver Kantan Bulky SK-120 Knitting Machine Up for auction is a Silver Kantan bulky knitting machine which has a model no of ...

i found this so yes it is a sliver reed bulky


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you tried to find a sponge bar on spongebar.com? I recently received a brother KH 800 for lace knitting and I didn't think I was going to be able to find one for it and found it at this location and I'm very pleased with them. 

btw, if anyone else out there owns a brother KH 800 lace machine and would be interested in PM me I would love to chat with you about this unusual machine. I understand it's a workhorse and this one luckily is in beautiful condition however it's a lot different from your typical brother machine and I'm doing my best to learn it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice machine! I agree it is made by Silver Reed - who sold under various names. Their primary name is "Studio" and you can always count on a quality machine from them. Enjoy!!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for looking for me! I am actually needing the ribber as I have the bulky knitting machine. But I am exploring all possibilities as I fear that there are very few out there.


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you for letting me know about the Goodwill site. I did not know anything about it! I'll keep checking there. Again, THANKS!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

BetsyBoop said:


> They no longer make sponge bars for that, as far as I know. I used to have one and had to give it up for that reason but you may be able to improvise one.


The Yahoo group I mentioned above has a lot of info. for making your own "sponge bars" as they are different from other machine types of sponge bars. I made my own and it works great, you just need to find a metal shop that can get you the metal strip the right size, then add a strip of foam adhesive tape.


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! I have not even touched the sponge bar. I know it probably needs changed, but the lady who sold it to me said if I use lots of weights it would be ok, and so far I haven't had any problems. I thought I wouldn't mess with something that is still working. I'm too nervous to try to take it out and replace it with something. The lady I bought it from said to use a strip of polar fleece. I also saw on-line that one lady uses a double strand of bulky yarn. When I get home this summer I will try to tackle that job, or maybe when we get to AZ. I'm meeting a lady from the forum who will be able to walk me through the process in person. Thanks so much for your help!!!!


----------



## Etoile60 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi. Also comes the name of Singer mod 120


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

If you need spare needles for that SK or an SR 120, send me a PM, as I have about a dozen acquired from a shop that closed, so they are old "new stock".

Janice


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes you have the 8mm metal bed machine and any Bond transfer tools, garter bar (quite rare, although KrisKrafter makes one now) and the patterns at BondAmerica.com (legacy site, not being updated) will work. Silver Reed makes knitting machines still, but I don't think they make that one any more. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------

